# Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]



## EddyruleZ (5. Mai 2010)

*Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Hallo, ich wollte mal Fragen ob schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Schleifen / Polieren des Scythe Mugen 2 + CPU gemacht hat, ich habe einen x4 955 denke der sollte schon ziemlich eben sein, aber ich hab gehört die Ebene des Mugen 2 soll nicht so plan sein, also würd ich ihn gerne so eben wie möglich polieren.

Ich weiß blos nicht ob sich das lohnt, hat das schon jemand Erfahrungen und kann über bessere Kühlleistung berichten?


----------



## Kaktus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Der Mugen 2 ist plan. Wo hast du den das her das dieser nicht plan sein soll? Scythe hat mit unter die am saubersten verarbeitete Böden überhaupt. Noctua raut ihre Böden sogar leicht an damit sich die WLP besser verteilt. 
Es würde sich eher lohnen die CPU zu schleifen, aber das ist auch nur gut wenn man es wirklich richtig macht. Schleifst du etwas schief (was du mit bloßem Auge niemals siehst) ist das unter Umständen kontraproduktiv. 
Am Kühler würde ich da nichts machen. Der Mugen 2 ist so wie er ist ein super Allrounder und für den Preis Top. Ein Noctua D14 oder Megahalem sind nur wenig besser und stellen die Top Riege der Luftkühler dar.


----------



## EddyruleZ (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Hmm, ich hab mir dieses Tutorial durchgelesen und gerade das Bild hat mich ziemlich erschrocken. 

Als ich meinen Mugen 2 (Rev. B) eingebaut hab und noch gar nicht wusste das es Leute gibt die sowas polieren kam mir die Oberfläche auch schon ziemlich schlecht verarbeitet vor. (Chinaware eben )

Mir ist schon klar, dass wenn man sowas macht es richtig machen muss wer da mit der Feile ran geht bei dem wirds nicht besser


----------



## Kaktus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Also ich hab hier auch einen Mugen 2 und der sah bei weitem nicht so aus, völlig im Gegenteil. Das Bild erinnert mich eher an einen Kühlerboden der 2-3 mal über den Tisch gezogen worden ist.


----------



## EddyruleZ (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Also ich weiß jetzt nicht wie vertraut du mit der Materie bist, für den einen ist ist es ne super glatte Oberfläche für einen Anderen praktisch ein Gebirge  Du hast wahrscheinlich den selben wie ich mit einer vernickelten Oberfläche.

Bei dem auf dem Bild erkennt man deutlich, dass vor dem schleifen eine riesige Wölbung in der Mitte war und jetzt sogar immer noch ist.


----------



## Kaktus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Ich teste Kühler 

Ja ich hab den Vernickelten. Das Bild ist.. naja... persönlich ist mir noch kein Kühler ins Haus gekommen der so auch nur im Ansatz aussah.


----------



## EddyruleZ (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Ungeschliffen sehen die natürlich auch nicht so aus  Das schlimme ist ja mit bloßem Auge erkennt man diese minimalen Unebenheiten nicht oder halt nur sehr schwer. Wenn man den Mugen völlig eben auf feines Schleifpapier legt und ein paar mal hin und her bewegt und die Kratzer auf der kompletten Ebene gleichmäßig verteilt sind, erst dann weiß man er ist wirklich plan. ^^

btw.: Sehe auch grad der Kühler im Tutorial ist ein Mugen 1! Aber ob die jetzt in der Verarbeitung vom Mugen 1 zu 2 sooo viel an Qualität gewonnen haben?


----------



## Kaktus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Die Unterschiede bei den Böden zwischen Mugen 1 und 2 sind durchaus sichtbar vorhanden. Scythe hat sich da mittlerweile gesteigert. 

Aber mal anders. Wenn man den Boden schleifen möchte, sollte man es mit extrem feinem Schleifpapier machen. Jeder Kratzer der schon "sichtbar" ist, verschlimmbessert die Leistung des Kühlers nur. Wird also nicht besser sondern schlechter. Eine kleine Wölbung ist nicht mal tragisch. Der Heatpsreader jeder CPU gibt auch minimal nach was bei entsprechendem Anpressdruck am Ende die winzigen Unebenheiten ausgleicht. Wie gesagt, schlimmer sind die Heatpsreader der CPUs die ja auch nicht selten für die horrenden Temperaturunterschiede zwischen einzelnen Kernen sorgen. Das hat wenig bis gar nichts mit dem Kühlerboden zu tun. 

Mal ein anderer Einblick. Die beliebte Direct Touch Technik. Hier wirst du niemals einen ebenen Boden finden. Was ich hier teilweise für Lücken sehe, grausig. Aber die Kühler funktionieren gut, dabei ist die Technik nicht mal so der Brüller. Interessanterweise ist hier der beste Boden den ich gesehen habe mit von Xilence unter gekommen. 

Versteife dich nicht so auf den Kühlerboden sondern konzentriere dich, wenn überhaupt, auf den Heatspreader der CPU. Da wirst du mehr von erreichen. Nur wie gesagt, bitte absolut blank polieren.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

was bedeutet Plan ? 
Welche mittel braucht man denn um einen Cpu zu "schleifen" ?


----------



## Kaktus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Da musst du mal Googlen, es gibt jede menge Threads dazu. Ich bin kein Fan davon. 

Tatsache ist, das jeder Heatspreader recht dick ist um den Druck des CPU Kühlers abzufangen. Dabei ist der Heatspreader meist nicht perfekt glatt. Nimm mal eine Rasierklinge und leg sie mal drüber, manchmal kann man es dann recht gut sehen. Das Schleifen soll dafür sorgen das der Heatspreader absolut eben ist und eben ein tick dünner. Wie gesagt, einfach mal Googeln, gibt tonnen an Informationen dazu.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

DeXgo - mechanisch-How2do: CPU-Heatspreader plan schleifen *UPDATE: mit Video* (Seite 1)

@Fred Das hier ist was gutes 

@ Kaktus kannst du mir den sagen was Plan heißt


----------



## Kaktus (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Plan = Eben = völlig glatt = keinerlei Unebenheiten = absolut keine Höhenunterschiede auf der Oberfläche


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

gut vielen dank 
@ Topic du musst auf die Körnung achten


----------



## EddyruleZ (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

@ Star_KillA Danke für die Tutorials und Tipps, aber danach suche ich eigentlich nicht, ich benötige Erfahrungsberichte von Leuten die das schon gemacht haben und mir sagen können um wie viel °C die Kühlleistung dadurch zunimmt.  (Speziell für den x4 955 + Mugen 2 wäre perfekt)

In dem Tutorial wird von 4-5°C berichtet, klingt ja eigentlich schon mal ganz nett.

@ Kaktus Ja die CPU würd ich dann natürlich auch schleifen, wenn schon denn schon. 

Muss mal gucken wo ich günstig feines Schleifpapier + -paste her bekomme.


----------



## bfgc (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Wenn man den Kühler zur Hand kann man auch mit einem Haarlineal oder Haarwinkel nachschaun in wie weit der Boden uneben ist und sich der ein Schliff überhaupt lohnt.
Wenn man sowas nicht zur Hand hat und auch zu faul ist mal den nächsten Metallbau oder metallverarbeitenden Betrieb aufzusuchen,geht´s auch simpler.
Man nehme eine vermeintlich plane Unterlage,male den Kühlerboden mit einem Edding oder gegebenen Falles tut´s auch ein normaler Faserstift an und führe den Kühlerboden ein paar mal mit leichtem Druck auf der Unterlage umher.
Einige wenige Bewegungen auf der Unterlage sollten als erstes die erhobenen Stellen auf dem Boden zeigen.
Dann weiss man ob´s wirklich Sinn macht am Kühler zu schleifen. 

Schleifen macht generell nur Sinn wenn man auch die CPU einebenet und somit den metallischen Wärmeschluss zwischen Kühler und CPU verbessert.
Anderen Falles kann man die Arbeit auch weiterhin der Wärmeleitpaste überlassen.


----------



## Star_KillA (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit polieren der CPU + Kühler? [Speziell für Mugen 2]*

Anleitung: Mugen und CPU-Heatspreader schleifen - Official Scythe Forum

Ist leider der Mugen 1 hoffentlich hilft es dir


----------

